# Children's entertainer



## jamescat (Sep 21, 2010)

Hi all, I'm a newbie living in Los Guajares, Granada Province.
Does anyone know of a magician or other entertainer for our son's birthday, he will be 7. Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks.


----------

